# Milly's Bunny Tails



## ~Milly~ (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi, fellow bunny rabbits,

My name is Milly, I am a 12 week old black lop. This is my story of howI came to live with ellissian.

*28th March 2007*

The day I was born. I can't see, or hear anything but I can feelwarm things that move I like to snuggle up to them and sleep, sleep, sleep. 

*29th March - 15thApril 2007*

I am tired and hungry! I can't get to my mammy's milk too good, my brothers and sisters are bigger than me and keep pushing me out the way!

There is a kind lady who feeds me now, my tummy feels all warm and full. I like this lady but I keep hearing the word runt! Is that my name? I hope not as I don't like it! The lady makes me feel better I don't feel sad anymore, and I think I'm getting bigger! 

*16th April - 15th May 2007*

I am somewhere new now, there are lots of little people making noises all the time. They poke me through the cage and laugh at me. They call me scruffy and ugly cause my hair is falling out. I don't like them they hurt my head, I'm glad they are not here at night time. There is no room in my cage torun around, their are 8 of us in here! 

*16th May 2007*

A lady and 2 little people come to see me. These little people are not noisy and they don't laugh at me. They pick me upand kiss me, I've NEVER been kissed before, I like it!  The lady carries me away from my cage and takes me on a long walk, I'm not sure I like this, I'm scared so I keep hiding in the blanket!

Wow, my new cage is huge!!! It is so soft with lots of room to run around. 







I like it here, I have this stuff I've never seen before called hay, it tastes good. So do these green things, called pellets I think!

Best of all its quiet, I love sleeping on my new human (ellissian). Ah, I think I'm going to like it here!






To be continued.............


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 24, 2007)

Aw what an amazing story, you saved her life! It's amazing to see pictures of her now compared to when you first got her. She's one lucky bun! Oh by the way, I know milly is a he... so I was kinda confussed with what to call her/him... if you get me lol. x x x


----------



## ellissian (Jun 24, 2007)

Hehe, I think he would be happier if you called him, HIM. He has already got a complex with the girly name thing!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 24, 2007)

although the vet told me that bracon was a girl when I went last week, I still can't help calling her he!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jun 24, 2007)

But, bracon looks like a he-bun...everyones having complex issues with genders -looks at Babii-


----------



## ellissian (Jun 24, 2007)

I think Bracon looks like a girl, saying that I think Milly does too.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jun 24, 2007)

Do you have a picture of milly where is shows her..i mena his face? Why dont oyu make a slight change to hte name Miller LOL


----------



## ellissian (Jun 24, 2007)

My daughter won't let me. Lol It took me long enough to get used to calling him a boy, to change his name just would'nt feel right. So Milly he shall be forever.


----------



## ~Milly~ (Jun 25, 2007)

Now I have a new place to live it's time to explore!

















I may not look very cute with my raggy fur but MammyElli loves me! 






All that exploring makes me so tired. Yawn!






And hungry!






I quite like MammyElli, I groom her lots, but I wish she would stop calling me a girl. I'm a BOY, but she has'nt noticed yet!

I have a special lady in my life she reminds me of my mama but her ears are not as big.


----------



## ~Milly~ (Jun 25, 2007)

Lately I've been growing lots of new fur MammyElli is so happy for me! 






I even love the little people living here, they are so nice. Well, the red fuzzy haired one is, the other one is a bit noisy and makes me jump sometimes. 






Yay, MammyElli knows I am a boy! :bunnydance: My little lumps gave it away. Hmph.....but she won't change my name, the little red person won't let her (and I thought she was nice).

But my favourist person in the whole wide world is still Keyra 







To be continued..............


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 25, 2007)

Aw he's soooo cute! He's deffinatly on my bunny napping list! Have you found out why his hair is coming out again?


----------



## ellissian (Jun 25, 2007)

No, not really we thought it was his poor diet at first. Then when it fell out again, he was treated for mites. I will just have to wait and see what happens to this new hair growth.


----------



## polly (Jun 26, 2007)

He is such a beautiful bunny. i hope you manage to sort out the problem with him losing his hair


----------



## ~Milly~ (Jun 28, 2007)

Then my fur started to fall out AGAIN! :?











At least I don't get cold living indoors. 

And I always have MammyElli to keep me warm and snuggly!


----------



## ellissian (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Polly


----------



## Lilypution (Jun 28, 2007)

*Hi Milly, 


I just wanted to say that I LOVE your "Just got out of bed" look. How do you achieve it?


Lily*


----------



## ~Milly~ (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Lilly,

It's not hard since I have stupid fur that does'nt grow right! lol

But hey, if it attracts the ladies who am I to complain! 

Milly


----------



## Lilypution (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, I for one, love your look.  


Lily


ps Don't tell Loki! :shock:


----------



## ~Milly~ (Jun 28, 2007)

I won't tell Loki, as long as you don't tell Keyra I've been talking to you! 

That cats thinks I only have eyes for her! 

Milly


----------

